# i know its been asked but....



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

i know its probably been asked on here but....

sons 11th birthday comming up and its either a xbox 360 or a ps3

already have a ps2 and an xbox but will be looking to get rid of all these to acomodate this

what are peoples veiws on this please,and price of the unit is not an issue but game prices are an issue

main games played are football and skating but this will be a purchase for a few years so things like cod and gta will come later

thanks in advance
mark


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

both are great machines. iv'e always been a ps man, and would point you in that direction. great graphics, free online, blueray, upgradable and can also be used as a media centre. oh and it doesn't sound like a tornado jet engine :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

He'll find the accuracy of the D pad a lot better on the PS3 for footy games but ultimatly if all his mates have an xbox 360 theres little point in getting him a PS3 and that should be the decider imo!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd say 360! cheap to buy and better on line, even though you have to pay for the priv...sounds like a lucky lad to be getting such a big prezzie for his birthday...wish you was my dad at birthday time!!:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

personally i would go for a PS3, because in my opinion the quality is better and there are less issues with them

also for the functions on the PS3, which are far more than the 360, such as the blu-ray player which makes the PS3 a bargain straight away, also the ability to add on play tv etc.

i actually prefer the ps3 controller over the 360 controller for accuracy and general ease to


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

I would go for the PS3 if it was me. It has better graphics and more functionality such as the blu ray,playtv, supports the ps2 games, and hopefully some day 3d tv. It doesnt have as many games out as the Xbox does but PS3 is catching up.But my main reason for going for a PS3 is that it has Gran Turismo which is brill


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

lol agree with the noise

My mate got an Xbox and it sounded like a 757 in his room!


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

so can we use all the old ps2 games on the ps3???


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I got my young lad a XBox 360 for his 5th birthday and he loves it! We had a shot of the PS3 in the shop, but he always wanted to go back to the 360.
Granted, you have to pay for online gaming, but apparently its got a better online community. Its fan can be a bit noisy at times, but all you need to do is turn up the volume on the surround sound!!! 

Plus you only get Halo on the XBox!!!

My vote is for the 360.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

360, better online and more selection of games and the community and support is better.


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mucky said:


> so can we use all the old ps2 games on the ps3???


Most PS2 games are supported on the PS3.it depends if it is an imported model.UK PS3's don't have the Emotion Engine(CPU from PS2) included on the their motherboards, Japanese PS3's do have them, but more games will be supported with further software updates.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Mucky said:


> so can we use all the old ps2 games on the ps3???


No, only on the 60GB model which is now discontinued and are fetching a premium on ebay etc.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Ummmm, it depends what his friends have, im 13, i would go for 360 for online play but Ps3 for game quality and graphics.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I sold my PS3 because I never used it once I bought a 360. I bought a Sony BR player with the change. The final straw was when I tired to player COD5 online and it wouldn't work! I've never had a problem on XBOX Live


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my 360 died and microsoft screwed me around. i still bought another and its so much cheaper than a ps3 and online is better. someone mentioned them being noisy. if it is an issue (i personally dont think they are that noisey) then you can load your favourite games to the hard drive and after checking the disc is in the machine it runs off the saved data other than the disc drive, cutting noise right down. Yes there are issue with the xbox that are well documented but of late quite a few ps3s are dying. microsoft now cover the e74 error as well as the rings of death, both for three years. the deal i got from hmv was the 360 with 60gb drive, extra wireless controller, burnout paradise, trivial pursuit and connect 4 games. £160. bargain if you ask me.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

you cant beat the 360 for value & online gaming between the two. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

weemax said:


> you cant beat the 360 for value & online gaming between the two. Its as simple as that.


I would disagree M$ charge you for online play and you have to make do with crappy peer to peer networks with limited player numbers. Lag is still a major issue even on a fast connection.

Sony on the other hand let you use their lag free servers for free for up to 60 players on R2 and soon to be 256 players on MAG.

'Live' as a service stinks, what M$ does do better however is offer better firmware to allow you to link up and chat to friends a lot easier but thats not be confused with online gaming.

As for value well that debatable you do need a spare 360 to ensure continous play

Btw I do love my 360!!!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

online gaming with ms can be had for as little as £3 per month & I think its worth it. Lag is an issue, ill agree, but I think the MS set-up as a whole is better. GOW2 what a game on live, the lag sucks though thats for sure.

Its not really debatable that it is value - there is now a 3 year warranty for 74 & rrod errors & with the introduction of the new jasper id imagine reliability should be up. new machines can be picked up for as little as £100 now and again.

I reckon the exclusive games are better on 360 as well. Again, just my opinion but i can see what you are saying :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i maybe just lucky but i've never had a lag problem on xb live.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Play GOW2 then lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Aye Gow2 is 5 vs 5 lagfest and thats the best M$ had last year!

Check out the gameplay footage of Uncharted 2 a PS3 exclusive that sets a new benchmark by quite some way!


----------



## Triggster (May 17, 2009)

PS3 no doubt. 360 has had it's day, very few intresting exclusives coming for it but PS3 has the likes of Infamous, Uncharted 2 and as said before Gran Turismo coming.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i dont mean this as a dig at ps3 really i dont . its a serious question. what are you all gonna do if the holy grail of gran turismo eventually comes out and its pants?


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Aye Gow2 is 5 vs 5 lagfest and thats the best M$ had last year!
> 
> Check out the gameplay footage of Uncharted 2 a PS3 exclusive that sets a new benchmark by quite some way!


You do speak some trash Brazo,

The Ps3 is awful online, no one would do it if you had to pay. Millions pay for Xbox live for a reason.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Xbox 360 for me. I've not had a problem with mine, and with the 3 year warranty on the RRoD and the price difference it makes it the obvious choice to me. Gran Turismo is no longer the game it once was, and certainly doesn't warrant buying a more expensive console. 
Father-in-law has a PS3, he's now on his 3rd one after the Blue light of death. Granted, Sony have replaced them free of charge, but they shouldn't fail like that. The first one didn't work straight out of the box!
I also find the 360 a more capable media server - watching videos stored on the computer is pretty much painless, but the PS3 seemed to have some copyright issues.
Also, it may be just me, but I find the 360 controllers far more comfortable for long periods of time.

At the end of the day, ask him which he would prefer. I'll put money on most of his mates having 360's.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

TeZ said:


> You do speak some trash Brazo,
> 
> The Ps3 is awful online, no one would do it if you had to pay. Millions pay for Xbox live for a reason.


I do your right mate, playing on dedicated servers, for free and without lag is a truly awful experience and one that I hope they resolve swiftly:thumb:


----------

